# Rare type of A.C.A Nolet gin bottle



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 23, 2013)

This is the pictorial sealed variant with transitional top (from blob top to tapered).


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure what kind of bird looks like ibis or sort of big bird....


----------



## antlerman23 (Apr 23, 2013)

NICE!!! I like it a lot!


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 23, 2013)

I still have a lot of my case gins from my study..  T thought from that industry went from what some called an applied pig snout finish to the straight taper.  When the countries went to forcing the two shoulder mold segnents to assure the right capacity for taxing purpose, I thought that was when they started using the applied straight taper finishes.  iI didn't find any. with what I consider to be an applied blob top finish.  I hope to get back into my case gin sudy next winter.   RED Matthews


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 23, 2013)

Probably a stork.  In Europe it is considered good luck to have a stork build its nest on your roof.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree that it looks like a Stork.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 24, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Probably a stork.  In Europe it is considered good luck to have a stork build its nest on your roof.


 
 Stork is a good guess! Or probably Ibis...


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 28, 2013)

Although this has weird bottom, as you see there is fish net like pattern on the bottom! I wonder what kind of mold they're using?? RED might have a clue, yoooo RED where are you?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 28, 2013)

Compared with the more recent type...


----------

